# Unbelievable shrimp/lobster roll



## elohel (Jan 20, 2012)

I recently had the best lobster roll of my life, and then by some miracle, found the recipe online :D This works with both lobster chunks, crab chunks, or shrimp.

First, the spices. You want each of these in equal measurements (1/4 tsp each = 4 servings).

Black Pepper

Celery Salt

Garlic Salt

Thyme

Oregano

Then, the butter. Melt one stick of butter down, and brush the sides of four split hotdog buns, like these:








Once buttered, stick them on the grill to toast them up. Take the remaining butter and squeeze a quarter of a lemon in it.

Once you have the buns toasted, spread a thin amount of mayo (trust me, a lot isn't needed here) on the inside of the bun. Put your lobster/crab/shrimp in the bun, and drizzle the butter over it. Dust with the spices (again, not much is needed here).

These are the BEST lobster and shrimp rolls I've ever had. I go to bed dreaming about these! Ok, not really, but they are seriously damn good. I prefer the lobster, of course, but the shrimp is damn tasty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks delicious! I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## miamirick (Jan 20, 2012)

that looks almost as good as your avatar


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow those look good and I have to agree with Rick


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Wow those look good and I have to agree with Rick




X2


----------



## rtkiii (Apr 1, 2012)

I like this idea.  Took your rub and added to my raw shrimp.  Smoking with Oak right now....This is gonna be a great lunch!!!!  I'll let you know how it turns out...in two hours  :(   LOL


----------



## elohel (Apr 15, 2012)

How was it? A technicality to ask because I know this rub is off the hook on seafood :D


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 15, 2012)

That looks unbelievable.


----------



## rtkiii (Apr 15, 2012)

elohel said:


> How was it? A technicality to ask because I know this rub is off the hook on seafood :D




A little rubbery...probably wont smoke again unless I get bigger shrimp.  BUT I did enjoy the rub...making some carb/shrimp rolls mix for this weeks lunch  :)


----------



## rtkiii (Apr 15, 2012)

still the best avatar on the block  :)


----------



## rtkiii (Apr 17, 2012)

Made this again with just imitation crab and pre-cooked shrimp you buy at the store.  I made it more like a chicken salad style with the amount of mayo I used with the measurements you suggest.  Boy it is good.  My only complaint with your recipe it just says "1/4..." for everything...and 4 servings.  That does not really tell me how much meat I need  :) - SO I just guess and if the seasoning is too strong I had more lite mayo...maybe not what you had in mind but it is good.  :)


----------



## roller (Apr 17, 2012)

miamirick said:


> that looks almost as good as your avatar


ROFLMAO !!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have always wanted to try one of those just never could afford one !!!


----------



## elohel (Apr 18, 2012)

The recipe says that amount for 3 lbs of shrimp, but I think it's best to just sprinkle it on to suit your taste
 


rtkiii said:


> Made this again with just imitation crab and pre-cooked shrimp you buy at the store.  I made it more like a chicken salad style with the amount of mayo I used with the measurements you suggest.  Boy it is good.  My only complaint with your recipe it just says "1/4..." for everything...and 4 servings.  That does not really tell me how much meat I need  :) - SO I just guess and if the seasoning is too strong I had more lite mayo...maybe not what you had in mind but it is good.  :)


----------

